# Frankenstein's Flivver



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Here's my latest, hot on the heels of Dracula's Dragster, the PL kit of Frankenstein's Flivver.
It was built straight from the box with the only addition being the aluminium mesh in the intake.
The only thing that lets it down is the detail is a little soft on Frankie's body.
Also the flash seems to make him appear glossy...another coat of dullcote needed there I think....


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool looking monster rod MS; well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Super job! The intake grill is a very nice touch. 

I agree with you on the "soft detail". Most of the PL re-pops are like that. 

Building my Flivver was when I learned the hard way that the PL kits were not styrene, but ABS plastic. I had the car body glued with good 'ole Testor's tube cement, sanded, primed, and painted a nice shade of Tamiya "camel yellow". Not too much later it fell off my workbench and seperated at every glue line...ugh!

Anyway, I can't wait to see your next monster rod build up!

"Models are cool!"
Dr. P.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks guys...It's the Wolfman's Wagon and Mummy's Chariot next...


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Very cool! This was the very first Polar Lights kit that I put together, followed by all of the other monster rods. Nice!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That's a great build...but I have one question....Wanna Race?


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Looks great, MS! Yours, too, MadCap. I really like these monster rods!

Wayne


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nicely done MS.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Great job! 

I've never built this one (have one waiting for me in my stash though). I didn't realize there was a creepy face on the undercarriage. Is that the bride?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

beautiful work there MS . i just love this little kit . a total blast to build . 
i really dig that paint job on the car body . 
hb


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> I didn't realize there was a creepy face on the undercarriage. Is that the bride?


I think it's suppose to be either DR. Frankenstein or just another hapless victum. The first case of road rage?

Here's the back view.










I tried to blend mine in with the road infront of our house. 

One day I think I'll build a more "Super-detailed" version with engine wires and radiator hoses.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey MS, That's interesting! Our cars are the same Metallic Green! But your monster is a little more "classic" and mine's more "Rock 'n' Roll"!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i thought the creepy face looks a bit like Ed Roth .  
hb


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback folks....I figured the head on the back to just be something left over from the lab...
Hey Madcap, that green does look spookily like mine...or just great minds thinking alike!
That second pic of yours really blends in well with the background...or is it that you live in a tiny street....just how tall are you??? :tongue:


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Both of these look really good! The more classic of MS's is the way I did one, but I like the rocker look too!


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

They both look very cool!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

MS, just a skillful use of camera perspective.


----------

